
Kaspersky: "Apple is 10 years behind Microsoft in security" - mjfern
http://www.neowin.net/news/kapersky-apple-is-10-years-behind-microsoft-in-security
======
ErikHuisman
Kaspersky: "Boys, we are 10 years behind in selling security software to Apple
users. Bring on the scare tactics"

------
joshbaptiste
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3896699>

------
Matt_Rose
yep. The only thing that's presented as a difference is a regular periodic
update cycle, which is not really necessary as Mac security vulnerabilities
are few and far between at this point. The other difference is code auditing,
but given that OSX was re-written using UNIX ( designed as a multi-user OS
from the ground up ) as a base, I don't think the criticism applies.

------
cageyjames
tl;dr -> "Buy my product"

------
tvon
Kind of an obvious press release, no?

------
ktizo
I just had to clean a windoze machine of spyware.

One that was running a fully paid version of kaspersky.

With a combination of malwarebytes and spybot, I was able to remove a shit-ton
of stuff that kaspersky was ignoring. There is probably loads still on there
however, but at least it runs now.

Will be reinstalling it with linux mint and a de-networked windoze sometime
next week.

That said, the apple culture is probably far too overconfident on this stuff,
as is the linux culture. Because the architecture is better, I think that
people come to rely on it too much and forget a lot of good practice.

------
phene
All FUD, no real data.

